# What do we tell the relatives?



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

she is royally pissed now that I have been telling anyone that asks me why did she leave?

this is what she wrote...

*You can accuse me of being unfaithful. Of course, you can accuse me of anything. My conscious is clean. I must say that I am disappointed and saddened that not only was that the story told to your family, but that they actually took it as truth. How absolutely heartbreaking.*

this was my response...

_*But I did not accuse you of being unfaithful... I told them the truth when they asked what happened. Your were spending far too much time with someone you were not married to and that was wholly inappropriate for a married woman. Three days after I asked you to come clean and stop seeing him, you refused and wanted to separate. Three days later you walked out the door. 

People can draw their own conclusions...but those are the facts. I told them to call you for answers as I have absolutely none for your behavior of the last two months. Thats water under the bridge at this point, and I have no intention of answering any more questions about our relationship.*_ 


I am royally pissed that she is going around telling people we seperated over "financial" problems and could not pay our bills..but leaving out all the facts noted above..

What should people be told? As they are clearly getting two different versions of events here...


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

wow.. that was a powerful conversation


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

You tell the truth to whomever you feel needs to know. That's all you can do.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Really though, who cares what she says?

Anyone who isn't willing to ask your opinion after hearing hers, isn't worth your time.

Even then, to a point, it's none of there business anyways.

By caring about what she is telling everyone, you are empowering her way too much.

If her conscious was so clean, she wouldn't care what you were telling anyone.

It's the fact that you are outing the inappropriate relationship, which means she might have to face questions about it and possibly slip up in the lies, that's what's getting to her.

Stop caring what she thinks, she doesn't deserve that amount of power over the situation.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

That's to be expected. She was going to keep her name clean while staying away from you. She was expecting you would be too weak to expose her adulterous behavior. But you're doing the right thing, expose far and wide. 

Also stop engaging her so much. Keep your answer short and on point.


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

Yeah mine tried telling many mutual friends ridiculous things, off the charts, 95% of them pretty much laughed her off, the only friends she has now is posOM & his sister & my ex bf. that's it!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

